# USB 2.0 driver for 3.5 External Enclosure



## weegeema (Oct 19, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can locate driver/software install for my generic brand 3.5 External Enclosure. I am running windows xp and I can not get it to install successfully. Any assistance is greatly appreciated. : :4-dontkno


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ weegeema
Even if the unit is generic, you will need the manufacturers driver. There must be a manufacturer name and model number somewhere on the unit. You may be able to determine who manufactured the chip inside it, and locate the driver for that. See if you can see a mnufacturer name and number on the chip inside and do a search for that.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Xp should not need a driver for this. Have you tried it on another XP machine?


----------



## jisc123 (May 17, 2003)

Terrister said:


> Xp should not need a driver for this. Have you tried it on another XP machine?


I agree, it is a little odd that xp isnt finding the driver necessary. I have one hooked up and doesn't require any special drivers installed.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Your problem sounds a little vague. 
What happens when you connect the device to your computer?


----------

